# Trump has corona



## Eddy Edson (Oct 2, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311892190680014849
This is going to get even stranger...


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 2, 2020)

Fake news


----------



## grovesy (Oct 2, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> Fake news


That is what my other half said.


----------



## Robin (Oct 2, 2020)

It’s apparently true, the BBC is full of it. I wouldn’t like to be in the shoes of the Aide who developed symptoms and had to be quarantined on Airforce 1 on the way to the Debate, and probably gave it to him. Melania also has tested positive.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 2, 2020)

All these people on Twitter saying Trump's faking it, but I don't get why he would. In his world, being sick = being a loser.


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 2, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> All these people on Twitter saying Trump's faking it, but I don't get why he would. In his world, being sick = being a loser.



Tongue in cheek mate, Trump is famous for saying fake news when bad publicity comes his way.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 2, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> Tongue in cheek mate, Trump is famous for saying fake news when bad publicity comes his way.


All the news outlets are running the odds on Trump falling off his perch from this. Bad - it's tasteless, and also the chances only seem to be about 5%.


----------



## Grldtnr (Oct 2, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> All the news outlets are running the odds on Trump falling off his perch from this. Bad - it's tasteless, and also the chances only seem to be about 5%.


If he does fall of his perch, at least the presidential elections won't be compromised by his refusal of  results, which to me is more of a worry.
No intended disrespect.


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Oct 2, 2020)

Just because he’s positive doesn’t mean he’s got symptoms. I suspect either he will be asymptomatic/have it very mildly and claim how strong he is to beat it or it will go badly for him and his base will claim he’s a hero anyway. He will spin it to his benefit (and they’ll probably suggest Biden stops campaigning)


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 2, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> All the news outlets are running the odds on Trump falling off his perch from this


The first 15 minutes of BBC Breakfast was nothing but Trump (not my choice, I'd rather stay away from news as much as possible but that would mean sitting in my room alone a lot) they had him as 70+, obese, a few other conditions, fed up of it already xx


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 2, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> All these people on Twitter saying Trump's faking it, but I don't get why he would. In his world, being sick = being a loser.



But for everyone else, being ill evokes sympathy so if he gets a bit ill he gets some sympathy vote (maybe), and he gets to skip whatever things were planned for the next couple of weeks (and nothing he's been doing recently have improved his polling so that's probably a win).

I could buy it being fake. Even if it is and he's found out, a lot of his supporters would assume it's just the media attacking him so I doubt even that would be a big negative.

(On the other hand, it doesn't seem unlikely. I thought it was always a matter of when rather than if.)


----------



## Edwin Wine (Oct 2, 2020)

nonethewiser said:


> Fake news


That aged well!!


----------



## grovesy (Oct 2, 2020)

Kaylz said:


> The first 15 minutes of BBC Breakfast was nothing but Trump (not my choice, I'd rather stay away from news as much as possible but that would mean sitting in my room alone a lot) they had him as 70+, obese, a few other conditions, fed up of it already xx


Well on ITV they spent more than half an hour on it!


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 2, 2020)

grovesy said:


> Well on ITV they spent more than half an hour on it!


They couldv'e went back to it, I go and get on at 6:25 and then mum changes it to Channel 4 at 7, I suspect it wasn't only 15 minutes mind xx


----------



## grovesy (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah !


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 2, 2020)

My gut feeling is that it isn't true and they are using it as a ploy because of the elections and the fact he is currently not doing as well as they would like. The timing is just too convenient. It opens up a lot of options for him by saying he has tested positive (sympathy vote/delaying the election and let's not forget that he will milk it big time if he "amazingly" overcomes it without being remotely ill because that will show that he is such a big, strong, powerful man and that the virus is nothing to worry about).
Of course if he is later proved not to have the virus, he could just say that it must have been a false positive test.

People celebrating his supposed infection just puts more power into the hands of his campaigners, so again, that is a win because it shows that his opponents are devoid of common decency. 

In my opinion, falsely saying he has the virus has to be a win situation for him right now and I think he will milk it for all it is worth. Would like to say that I would be happy to be proved wrong and I am just being horribly cynical but that might also make me at risk of being devoid of common decency.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 2, 2020)

They can't delay the election and the sympathy thing makes zero sense to me. There are only about 12 likely voters in the country who haven't already made up their minds and  anyway Trump's only mass appeal is to idiots who think he's "strong". 

Wait to see how many others of his team test positive. This is just a bunch of whackjob muttonheads too dumb to take basic precautions.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 2, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> In my opinion, falsely saying he has the virus has to be a win situation for him right now and I think he will milk it for all it is worth.



I agree I don't see a downside to him faking it. On the other hand, his nearest contacts get tested at least daily (and he apparently gets tested several times daily) and a bunch have tested positive. He makes fun of Biden for wearing a mask, so I'm guessing he's not that vigilant in keeping a distance. (He's probably OK at hand washing since he's said to be a germophobe.)

I think this is probably a case where he's telling the truth (however unlikely that seems in the abstract).


----------



## grovesy (Oct 2, 2020)

Makes him boy who cry's wolf then!


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 2, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> They can't delay the election



They can delay it a little bit, but Congress would have to do that. (There's a hard limit sometime in January when the President stops being the President.)

More likely would be he'd insist that they delay the election and then complain bitterly when that didn't happen. (He seems to envisage that he might win the election or that it's stolen from him in some way, so this would be another part of the second option.)


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 2, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> They can delay it a little bit, but Congress would have to do that. (There's a hard limit sometime in January when the President stops being the President.)
> 
> More likely would be he'd insist that they delay the election and then complain bitterly when that didn't happen. (He seems to envisage that he might win the election or that it's stolen from him in some way, so this would be another part of the second option.)



I really doubt it can be delayed. Every state would have to delay it . Anyway, there's no cunning plan here, just dumbness.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 2, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> I really doubt it can be delayed. Every state would have to delay it . Anyway, there's no cunning plan here, just dumbness.



Theoretically it can be, but it surely won't.

And yes, the idea that Trump (or his team) are enormously cunning and strategic isn't at all plausible. So in this case it seem most likely that the story is just that he really has had a positive test result and is infected, and it's just coincidence that that'll probably be advantageous (a tiny bit, on balance) to him.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 2, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Theoretically it can be, but it surely won't.
> 
> And yes, the idea that Trump (or his team) are enormously cunning and strategic isn't at all plausible. So in this case it seem most likely that the story is just that he really has had a positive test result and is infected, and it's just coincidence that that'll probably be advantageous (a tiny bit, on balance) to him.


It's far more likely to be very bad for him IMO.


----------



## Edwin Wine (Oct 2, 2020)

Frankly it's not going to matter. Trump will recover and win the election because too high a proportion of Americans are brainless idiots who would vote for him under any circumstances.  They elected him after he impersonated a disabled journalist. He is a serial bankrupt and adulterer.  Think about that.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 2, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Wait to see how many others of his team test positive. This is just a bunch of whackjob muttonheads too dumb to take basic precautions.



Isn't it amazing how descriptive phrases in common parlance in other parts of the English speaking world, are so commonly grasped by far flung parts of it?  ROFL


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 2, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> They can't delay the election and the sympathy thing makes zero sense to me. There are only about 12 likely voters in the country who haven't already made up their minds and  anyway Trump's only mass appeal is to idiots who think he's "strong".
> 
> Wait to see how many others of his team test positive. This is just a bunch of whackjob muttonheads too dumb to take basic precautions.


Nicely put!


----------



## Amity Island (Oct 2, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311892190680014849
> This is going to get even stranger...


Doesn't mention anything about him having coronavirus(covid19), only says he tested positive. Doesn't mention if he's ill either or if he knows he's infectious or not. 

It will be interesting though to see where this story leads...


----------



## Docb (Oct 2, 2020)

Maybe its a fake, sorry false, positive.

For the sake of clarity, that comment was a joke.  Mabe even a fake joke.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2020)

I have zero sympathy for him. His attitude and pronouncements have caused extreme suffering and many avoidable deaths. With power comes responsibility and he has exhibited none 

Someone said on Facebook that RBG has just successfully argued her first case before god


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 2, 2020)

Amity Island said:


> Doesn't mention anything about him having coronavirus(covid19), only says he tested positive. Doesn't mention if he's ill either or if he knows he's infectious or not.



The news so far seems to be just that he's tested positive. (Using some unknown test, but presumably one of these fast tests.)

(It's said that he gets multiple tests per day, which presumably increases the chance that he'll test positive just because someone messes up in some way, let alone from the false positive risk of whatever test he's using when it's used perfectly.)

They're also saying that if he gets two negative tests 24 hours apart he might well not need to quarantine further.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 2, 2020)

The latest reports on CNN are saying he has mild symptoms!


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 2, 2020)

grovesy said:


> The latest reports on CNN are saying he has mild symptoms!



Guaranteed, if he's well & doesn't get seriously ill he will strut about afterwards like cat that's had the cream.

He will be new Teflon Don.


----------



## Robin (Oct 2, 2020)

I reckon he might be iller than is being reported, he cancelled a conference call scheduled for today, and apparently hasn’t tweeted for 12 hours. (not that I follow such things, I just heard someone say that!)
Interesting spectator sport, though. If he has it mildly, it’ll reinforce his view that it’s nothing to worry about, if he has it severely, it could throw the election into disarray.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 2, 2020)

On the News earlier they aired him telling whoever we have this pandemic beaten.  Oh good for you then - the WHO don't think we have ..... I doubt if even Keith Moon would have though so.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 2, 2020)

Trump being sent to Walter Reed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312139721678569473
Shades of BJ early in his corona progression?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 2, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Shades of BJ early in his corona progression?



Does seem similar in that they're making reassuring noises about his condition while acting quite briskly. However, I'd guess that's normal for VIPs, and especially for someone of Trump's age (and size) even if he really does have very mild symptoms they might well want him in a hospital just in case.


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 2, 2020)

I bet they put him on a diet. He will be able to compare diet sheets with Boris.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 3, 2020)

Sharron1 said:


> I bet they put him on a diet. He will be able to compare diet sheets with Boris.


Soon also retirement plans, hopefully.


----------



## atoll (Oct 3, 2020)

Man plans,God chuckles.

A bit ironic that a draft dodger ends up in a military hospital.
Hopefully those military doctors do not take his comments the other week about the WW 2 vets being "loosers" too seriously!


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Soon also retirement plans, hopefully.


He is popular with parts of the American electorate


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 3, 2020)

Didn’t take long for the conspiracy theorists to crawl out of the woodwork. Of course he’s ill- when he walked to the helicopter for his trip to hospital he looked unwell.

It’s his own fault, ignoring distancing and mask wearing, but it has rather spoilt his plans, and his world view. Even his self esteem. It will be interesting to see his take on all this.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2020)

Looks like the Supreme Court Judge nomination event might have been responsible - hardly surprising when you look at the crowd 











						Scrutiny on Rose Garden event after Kellyanne Conway and other guests test positive for Covid
					

At least seven people who attended event for Trump’s supreme court nominee have confirmed they have coronavirus




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 3, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Looks like the Supreme Court Judge nomination event might have been responsible - hardly surprising when you look at the crowd
> 
> View attachment 15332
> 
> ...


That's one of the reasons why I think this is likely to be a complete trainwreck for DT. Nominating this judge and locking in a conservative supreme court likely for decades is a big part of why the majority of republicans support him - it's absolutely core agenda for them, worth even losing control of the senate.

If this bungled event means that the nomination misses its window Trump won't be forgiven. Even if the nomination scrapes through the optics are just terrible & it will be what she will always be associated with - the nomination event so moronic it gave people the plague. I think there's a tiny chance she'll withdraw rather than have that.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 3, 2020)

A short video clip looks much worse:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312314965592870913


----------



## Docb (Oct 3, 2020)

mikeyB said:


> Didn’t take long for the conspiracy theorists to crawl out of the woodwork. Of course he’s ill- when he walked to the helicopter for his trip to hospital he looked unwell.



Yes, and the in couple of quotes from him that have been put out he sounds a chastened and somewhat apprehensive man.  Not the one dimensional personality he normally shows.


----------



## Amity Island (Oct 3, 2020)

Latest from his medical team.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 6, 2020)

The polls coming in post his COVID diagnosis are pretty clear on the trainwreck-vs-sympathy thing ... a string of good quality polls showing Biden's lead jumping to well over 10 points nationally, a very big gap.

Could well tighten of course, but Trump at the moment seems to be doing his best to achieve a Jimmy Carter-scale defeat. He's an idiot.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 6, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Could well tighten of course, but Trump at the moment seems to be doing his best to achieve a Jimmy Carter-scale defeat.



Apparently he's withdrawing from discussions about any stimulus package before the election, which to the naive observer doesn't seem likely to be popular.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 6, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Apparently he's withdrawing from discussions about any stimulus package before the election, which to the naive observer doesn't seem likely to be popular.



Given that 70%+ of people polled are in favour of it. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313556681826107392


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313562329167138818


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 6, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Given that 70%+ of people polled are in favour of it.



Presumably it's a hostage play: he's anticipating the Republicans keep the Senate, so he's going to suggest (presumably without actually saying it) that unless he gets reelected the stimulus package won't get passed. Seems very weak, though: surely better just to pass the very popular thing now and take credit.



Eddy Edson said:


> He's an idiot.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 6, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Presumably it's a hostage play: he's anticipating the Republicans keep the Senate, so he's going to suggest (presumably without actually saying it) that unless he gets reelected the stimulus package won't get passed. Seems very weak, though: surely better just to pass the very popular thing now and take credit.



Nancy Pelosi was blaming the steroids earlier today, which seems more likely.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 7, 2020)

Bruce Stephens said:


> Apparently he's withdrawing from discussions about any stimulus package before the election, which to the naive observer doesn't seem likely to be popular.


That was what I thought too, as a few hours earlier I read they were close to an agreement!


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 7, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> Nancy Pelosi was blaming the steroids earlier today, which seems more likely.



Yes, very likely, and also a much stronger attack against Trump.


----------



## mikeydt1 (Oct 8, 2020)

see Trump was only bragging about a cure for covid and wants all Americans to have it, an unlicensed drug.  might work as a treatment but won't stave off him getting another bout of covid until a vaccine is found and which is safe.

guess idiots out there will now try and buy the drug online and no doubt kill a few along the way.


----------

